# Explain to me why Millionaires do not tip in Miami, FL? Disgusted



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


----------



## Jake Air

Yea, I've been disgusted after dropping people off at huge homes in exclusive neighborhoods only to find out they didn't tip -- even after I lugged their large suitcases into my trunk and then yanked them out when we arrived at their estate. I think it's a combination of "let the help eat cake" mentality and the fact that it's not apparently customary for foreigners to tip. I notice European pax that I pick up almost never tip...same think with Asians and Latinos. Very aggravating to say the least.


----------



## BuberDriver

I swear it’s the people with the least amount of money that understand our struggle who tip the most. Dropped a Latina girl in Overtown and got $2 tip. Drive NBA player to airport $0...both in a LUX car. Uber screwed us by not enforcing the tip and advertising “there’s no need to tip its already factored into the price”.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Drove an NBA player to airport 0 tip? Which one? Seriously? Put that in the news rich entitled ****s!!



Jake Air said:


> Yea, I've been disgusted after dropping people off at huge homes in exclusive neighborhoods only to find out they didn't tip -- even after I lugged their large suitcases into my trunk and then yanked them out when we arrived at their estate. I think it's a combination of "let the help eat cake" mentality and the fact that it's not apparently customary for foreigners to tip. I notice European pax that I pick up almost never tip...same think with Asians and Latinos. Very aggravating to say the least.


 It is suspicious why wealthy people are so cheap disgusting humans.

Uber should have an extra charge for drivers if they want to rob us of our wages and have to take **** cheap riders around who do not want to tip.

Yes, this is true i dropped off an older women in a bad area she tipped me 3 dollars. I dropped off two hispanics yesterday in mansions and neither tipped me 1 dollar. Nasty people.


----------



## UberBeemer

Most of the passengers in wealthy areas don't tip. Its a sad reality. Some are class acts, and do, but it is an exception.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Jake Air said:


> Yea, I've been disgusted after dropping people off at huge homes in exclusive neighborhoods only to find out they didn't tip -- even after I lugged their large suitcases into my trunk and then yanked them out when we arrived at their estate. I think it's a combination of "let the help eat cake" mentality and the fact that it's not apparently customary for foreigners to tip. I notice European pax that I pick up almost never tip...same think with Asians and Latinos. Very aggravating to say the least.


Not always true I had some brits tip me cash. Latins never tip cheap people.


----------



## Taksomotor

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Not always true I had some brits tip me cash. Latins never tip cheap people.


Latin women often give me a tip, I think they find me attractive. Plus I often try to practice my Spanish or Portuguese with them.


----------



## Ubermcbc

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


Typically millionaires don't tip or if they do, it's only a buck. It's not just a FL issue. Probably that's why they are millionaire. Lol. I have experience in the dallas most expensive area of highland park for almost 5 years. Normally people tip who are in the service industry by themselves.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

UberBeemer said:


> Most of the passengers in wealthy areas don't tip. Its a sad reality. Some are class acts, and do, but it is an exception.


Why is this??? cheap people are rich hahaha



Ubermcbc said:


> Typically millionaires don't tip or if they do, it's only a buck. It's not just a FL issue. Probably that's why they are millionaire. Lol. I have experience in the dallas most expensive area of highland park for almost 5 years. Normally people tip who are in the service industry by themselves.


hmm why is this?


----------



## BuberDriver

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Drove an NBA player to airport 0 tip? Which one? Seriously? Put that in the news rich entitled @@@@s!!
> 
> 
> It is suspicious why wealthy people are so cheap disgusting humans.
> 
> Uber should have an extra charge for drivers if they want to rob us of our wages and have to take @@@@ cheap riders around who do not want to tip.
> 
> Yes, this is true i dropped off an older women in a bad area she tipped me 3 dollars. I dropped off two hispanics yesterday in mansions and neither tipped me 1 dollar. Nasty people.


Not gonna day any names. At least he chose LUX and not some millionaire POS riding in X who doesn't tip. Those people are the worst. Had a guy brag about always taking LUX rides to the airport but takes X from the airport to his house. Picked him up in X and of course he paid half of what LUX is and didn't tip me a single dollar. Dropped him off at a multimillion dollar south beach condo.


----------



## Taksomotor

They are just too embarrassed to pay a little so they don't pay at all, to avoid feeling bad...


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Taksomotor said:


> Latin women often give me a tip, I think they find me attractive. Plus I often try to practice my Spanish or Portuguese with them. :smiles:


latin women are aggressive and rude to other women. I can not stand driving them around. Bratty, entitled and never tip. Cheap


----------



## Taksomotor

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> latin women are aggressive and rude to other women. I can not stand driving them around. Bratty, entitled and never tip. Cheap


Maybe they just hate you in particular, cause you are so whiny.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

BuberDriver said:


> Not gonna day any names. At least he chose LUX and not some millionaire POS riding in X who doesn't tip. Those people are the worst. Had a guy brag about always taking LUX rides to the airport but takes X from the airport to his house. Picked him up in X and of course he paid half of what LUX is and didn't tip me a single dollar. Dropped him off at a multimillion dollar south beach condo.


Uber attracts the worst customers for sure. i do not think they even do background checks on riders. They should as I have seen many criminal looking people and prostitutes get in my car. Disgusting. Uber does not care about the safety or well being of the drivers.



Taksomotor said:


> Maybe they just hate you in particular, cause you are so whiny.


I am not whiny. I am honest and am not a pushover. I am nice to people who are nice to me and if you had to drive in Miami you need to be like a warrior. Maybe you will not understand until you drive in this hellhole.



Taksomotor said:


> They are just too embarrassed to pay a little so they don't pay at all, to avoid feeling bad...


 Embarrassed to pay too little? they can tip what they want as in other amount?!! HHAHA


----------



## Ubermcbc

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Why is this??? cheap people are rich hahaha
> 
> 
> hmm why is this?


I am not making this up, the more richer, the less tip. This also effect us when we pickup their kids from fancy colleges.


----------



## steveK2016

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Drove an NBA player to airport 0 tip? Which one? Seriously? Put that in the news rich entitled @@@@s!!
> 
> 
> It is suspicious why wealthy people are so cheap disgusting humans.
> 
> Uber should have an extra charge for drivers if they want to rob us of our wages and have to take @@@@ cheap riders around who do not want to tip.
> 
> Yes, this is true i dropped off an older women in a bad area she tipped me 3 dollars. I dropped off two hispanics yesterday in mansions and neither tipped me 1 dollar. Nasty people.


Ironic calling someone entitled while acting entitled to a tip....


----------



## UberBeemer

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Why is this??? cheap people are rich hahaha
> 
> 
> hmm why is this?


If i were a millionaire i might be able to answer that.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Drivers should get a tip for how low we are paid. Get some standards! i should too and wonder why I am wasting my money renting a car through hertz!! I think if you own your own car this business may be worth it.



UberBeemer said:


> If i were a millionaire i might be able to answer that.


?? pause in silence? I will play the lotto and win and be a millionaire soon.


----------



## Jake Air

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Not always true I had some brits tip me cash. Latins never tip cheap people.


That's why I said almost never tip instead of don't tip. There are obviously exceptions.


----------



## Tom Oldman

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


Its not just Florida. The poor tipping poor is the universal law, and rich doesn't tip because they think they do us a favor using our services. I work in Southern California, suburbs of Los Angeles with a good income demographics. The workers, waitresses, waiters, retirees leaving off their pension and other low income folks are the best tippers. But those with multi million dollars mansions and castles in gated community very seldom tip and if they do, which doesn't happen very often, it's never more than a dollar or two. That is just their blood-sucking nature. Just having the honor of hacking those a$$ols in your car seems to them better than any tip. Disgusting.?

Correction: not hacking, 
Having them....


----------



## tohunt4me

T


AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


They are rich because theyhold Each coin until it rusts !


----------



## FLKeys

Rich people generally do not toss coins off to the side, something less well off people do all the time. Rich people generally like to hold on to their money and for this reason some will not tip or tip well if they do tip.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


On the Uber website, when people sign up, Uber emphasizes their policy that passengers are never expected to tip. That was one of the big selling points when the app was launched.

A lot of people are under the impression, that accepting tips is considered improper with Uber, a violation of proper etiquette.

Rich people are usually pretty good at following etiquette and standards of behavior- that's one of the reasons so many became rich. The no-tipping rule has been ingrained in their subconscious.

In order to change this, Uber is really going to need to change their website so that people can see tipping is being encouraged. I don't know how much hope there is that this will change, however. Uber gets 0% of the tip money, so there is nothing positive in this to them.

Once Uber gets mostly self-drivers on the road, I'm sure that tipping will start to be pushed.



tohunt4me said:


> T
> They are rich because theyhold Each coin until it rusts !


Usually the terminology that is used is that they "squeeze their nickels until the buffalo defecates". At least that's what my dad always said


----------



## Robkaaa

In Miami/Miami Beach 99% wealthy folks do tip. Actually they tip good and not just on the app.
I got cash tips more often than on the app.
Most likely you drive people who work for the owners of those mansions.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Jake Air said:


> That's why I said almost never tip instead of don't tip. There are obviously exceptions.


Why dont you tip? 1 dollar is better than 0 meaninf f u to the service provider



I_Like_Spam said:


> On the Uber website, when people sign up, Uber emphasizes their policy that passengers are never expected to tip. That was one of the big selling points when the app was launched.
> 
> A lot of people are under the impression, that accepting tips is considered improper with Uber, a violation of proper etiquette.
> 
> Rich people are usually pretty good at following etiquette and standards of behavior- that's one of the reasons so many became rich. The no-tipping rule has been ingrained in their subconscious.
> 
> In order to change this, Uber is really going to need to change their website so that people can see tipping is being encouraged. I don't know how much hope there is that this will change, however. Uber gets 0% of the tip money, so there is nothing positive in this to them.
> 
> Once Uber gets mostly self-drivers on the road, I'm sure that tipping will start to be pushed.
> 
> 
> Usually the terminology that is used is that they "squeeze their nickels until the buffalo defecates". At least that's what my dad always said


 What uber is stupid because the tips will keep the drivers going and motivated to keep driving


----------



## Taksomotor

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Why dont you tip? 1 dollar is better than 0 meaninf f u to the service provider


He is a just cheap and greedy, all the other reasons are just a cover up and justification for being cheap.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Tom Oldman said:


> Its not just Florida. The poor tipping poor is the universal law, and rich doesn't tip because they think they do us a favor using our services. I work in Southern California, suburbs of Los Angeles with a good income demographics. The workers, waitresses, waiters, retirees leaving off their pension and other low income folks are the best tippers. But those with multi million dollars mansions and castles in gated community very seldom tip and if they do, which doesn't happen very often, it's never more than a dollar or two. That is just their blood-sucking nature. Just having the honor of hacking those a$$ols in your car seems to them better than any tip. Disgusting.?
> 
> Correction: not hacking,
> Having them....


This is the best reply yet. In Miami the wealthy in mansions are big ****s rude, entitled and most never tip. This job you must be emotionless but, i have a backbone and an attitude and kick people out who are rude. The only people who have tipped are tourist. This has taught me to be even more cold hearted and dislike this country more. Evil laugh hahhah



tohunt4me said:


> T
> They are rich because theyhold Each coin until it rusts !


HAHAHAHAH



Robkaaa said:


> In Miami/Miami Beach 99% wealthy folks do tip. Actually they tip good and not just on the app.
> I got cash tips more often than on the app.
> Most likely you drive people who work for the owners of those mansions.


 50 AND 20 DOLLAR TIP? Do you work for Uber lux or what? What car do you drive? Shocked? What is your driving service and experience? I never got more than a 5 dollar tip!!! No, I would say more than half live in those mansions and I only took a few nannies and tutors to the mansions. The rest maybe were housewives.



Robkaaa said:


> In Miami/Miami Beach 99% wealthy folks do tip. Actually they tip good and not just on the app.
> I got cash tips more often than on the app.
> Most likely you drive people who work for the owners of those mansions.


what is your secret man? YOU MUST SPEAK SPANISH?!!! HAHAHAH CHEEKY


----------



## Tom Oldman

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> This is the best reply yet. In Miami the wealthy in mansions are big @@@@s rude, entitled and most never tip. This job you must be emotionless but, i have a backbone and an attitude and kick people out who are rude. The only people who have tipped are tourist. This has taught me to be even more cold hearted and dislike this country more. Evil laugh hahhah
> 
> 
> HAHAHAHAH
> 
> 
> 50 AND 20 DOLLAR TIP? Do you work for Uber lux or what? What car do you drive? Shocked? What is your driving service and experience? I never got more than a 5 dollar tip!!! No, I would say more than half live in those mansions and I only took a few nannies and tutors to the mansions. The rest maybe were housewives.
> 
> 
> what is your secret man? YOU MUST SPEAK SPANISH?!!! HAHAHAH CHEEKY


The rich gets richer in taking, not giving!


----------



## steveK2016

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Drivers should get a tip for how low we are paid. Get some standards! i should too and wonder why I am wasting my money renting a car through hertz!! I think if you own your own car this business may be worth it.
> 
> 
> ?? pause in silence? I will play the lotto and win and be a millionaire soon.


Sounds like a You problem and not a them problem. If the rates arent enough to pay the bills, do something else. No one is obligated to pay more then what the bill specifies.


----------



## steveK2016

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Why dont you tip? 1 dollar is better than 0 meaninf f u to the service provider
> 
> 
> What uber is stupid because the tips will keep the drivers going and motivated to keep driving


They paid you for your services, why are they obligated to do more?


----------



## Nobo

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


How do you think they got rich ???

SIDE NOTE : Ahh I remember the having water and Mints for the Pax in the car. (lasted about 3 months)


----------



## njn

It's uber policy.


----------



## Ubermcbc

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Drivers should get a tip for how low we are paid. Get some standards! i should too and wonder why I am wasting my money renting a car through hertz!! I think if you own your own car this business may be worth it.
> 
> 
> ?? pause in silence? I will play the lotto and win and be a millionaire soon.


Or a homeless homie, lol.



Nobo said:


> How do you think they got rich ???
> 
> SIDE NOTE : Ahh I remember the having water and Mints for the Pax in the car. (lasted about 3 months)


Word of advice, DON'T DO THAT. Or put a price tag on each individual items separately.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

steveK2016 said:


> They paid you for your services, why are they obligated to do more?


No one is "obligated" to do anything. The discussion is whether it is in Uber's best interest to encourage tipping.

And in actuality, the pax is paying Uber, Uber is paying the partner, the pax isn't doing squat for the partner- who gets his money from Uber.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

njn said:


> It's uber policy.


shitty policy



Nobo said:


> How do you think they got rich ???
> 
> SIDE NOTE : Ahh I remember the having water and Mints for the Pax in the car. (lasted about 3 months)


there is nothing wrong with water and mints it is the bad riders that put me off



Tom Oldman said:


> The rich gets richer in taking, not giving!


ya


----------



## steveK2016

I_Like_Spam said:


> No one is "obligated" to do anything. The discussion is whether it is in Uber's best interest to encourage tipping.
> 
> And in actuality, the pax is paying Uber, Uber is paying the partner, the pax isn't doing squat for the partner- who gets his money from Uber.


Same arguement I had with the old marketing guy at my company when i was new. The gist is, the driver isnt getting paid if the pax isnt paying.

When you have drivers belittling pax, they clearly believe a tip is obligatory otherwise, the OP wouldnt be moaning.



AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> shitty policy
> 
> 
> there is nothing wrong with water and mints it is the bad riders that put me off
> 
> 
> ya


Not surprised You arent getting tipped, cant even act civil.



AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> shitty policy
> 
> 
> there is nothing wrong with water and mints it is the bad riders that put me off
> 
> 
> ya


Not surprised You arent getting tipped, cant even act civil.


----------



## Nobo

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> there is nothing wrong with water and mints it is the bad riders that put me off
> 
> 
> Ahh so you have not found half sucked on Mints in the car side doors or seats yet ??? the day will come :O


----------



## No Prisoners

Cultural. Most Latin American and European countries countries not customary to give gratuities. The United States is the most generous country in the world.


----------



## I_Like_Spam

steveK2016 said:


> Same arguement I had with the old marketing guy at my company when i was new. The gist is, the driver isnt getting paid if the pax isnt paying.


That's just not true. If the charge is refused by the credit card company or the customer refuses to pay his credit card bill, Uber still owes the partner.



No Prisoners said:


> Cultural. Most Latin American and European countries countries not customary to give gratuities. The United States is the most generous country in the world.


As well we should be. America outshines all of those other countries in generosity.


----------



## Wildgoose

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


The most possible reason why your customers didn't tip is that they never looked back at their rider app after the ride. Most of them might have no cash in hands.
I think you better ask straight to rate you in the app after their rides. Then they will see the option to tip you.


----------



## 5spdturbo

Just because someone looks "rich" doesn't mean they are "rich." That show they put on is an expensive production. Someone said it here on UP before....if [you] are really "rich" you ain't ubering....


----------



## Ubermcbc

No Prisoners said:


> Cultural. Most Latin American and European countries countries not customary to give gratuities. The United States is the most generous country in the world.


It's because in European countries the pay per hour is already enough. In USA, how you expect a server at a restaurant whose base pay per hour is $2.50 and depends solely on gratitude. It has nothing to do that USA is a generous country. It's the system around here.

Study the transportation rates. Current Guber rates are 1/3 of what taxi drivers used to make in the 1990s. Either make your voice heard, quit or ready to become homeless.


----------



## AveragePerson

The feeling of entitlement to more money simply because the person you drove is wealthier is what is disgusting. The service you provide is the same, regardless if they are rich or poor, just as is your pay.



5spdturbo said:


> Just because someone looks "rich" doesn't mean they are "rich." That show they put on is an expensive production. Someone said it here on UP before....if [you] are really "rich" you ain't ubering....


Some don't like to drive or can't drive, so they paid others to do the driving. Look at Kevin O'Leary , guys wealthy beyond measure and sold all his cars so he uses Uber to get around.


----------



## Nobo

AveragePerson said:


> The feeling of entitlement to more money simply because the person you drove is wealthier is what is disgusting. The service you provide is the same, regardless if they are rich or poor, just as is your pay.
> 
> 
> Some don't like to drive or can't drive, so they paid others to do the driving. Look at Kevin O'Leary , guys wealthy beyond measure and sold all his cars so he uses Uber to get around.


I think he is trying to figure out Why A Kroger Butcher will tip 10 bucks for a 12 dollar ride that was entertaining and PERFECT while A lot of more WELL OFF people would have the same ride and be like buh bye


----------



## 5spdturbo

AveragePerson said:


> The feeling of entitlement to more money simply because the person you drove is wealthier is what is disgusting. The service you provide is the same, regardless if they are rich or poor, just as is your pay.
> 
> 
> Some don't like to drive or can't drive, so they paid others to do the driving. Look at Kevin O'Leary , guys wealthy beyond measure and sold all his cars so he uses Uber to get around.


True dat...I was just saying what we think about a pax's reality may not be their reality....


----------



## AveragePerson

Nobo said:


> I think he is trying to figure out Why A Kroger Butcher will tip 10 bucks for a 12 dollar ride that was entertaining and PERFECT while A lot of more WELL OFF people would have the same ride and be like buh bye


The answer is money is a resource. Wealthier people tends to be much better at allocating and utilising this resource than their poorer counterparts. So they end up investing their money to make more money instead of wasting money on Uber tip that provides zero benefit. If they want to do charity they would donate to charity with tax write offs and provide better 'social good' in the process than tipping a random Uber driver.

The poorer people don't have as good money utilization skill thus they are poor and only see that $2-5 as a cup of starbucks coffee as they wait for their next paycheck to come thru so they can repeat the process.


----------



## Nobo

AveragePerson said:


> The answer is money is a resource. Wealthier people tends to be much better at allocating and utilising this resource than their poorer counterparts. So they end up investing their money to make more money instead of wasting money on Uber tip that provides zero benefit. If they want to do charity they would donate to charity with tax write offs and provide better 'social good' in the process than tipping a random Uber driver.
> 
> The poorer people don't have as good money utilization skill thus they are poor and only see that $2-5 as a cup of starbucks coffee as they wait for their next paycheck to come thru so they can repeat the process.


I mean I'm not saying all the rich DON'T tip I had a lady once dropped her at her mansion from the Audi dealership and she went through the app twice so she could tip me 20 + dollars for a 5 + dollar ride because of the tip % cap .


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

steveK2016 said:


> Same arguement I had with the old marketing guy at my company when i was new. The gist is, the driver isnt getting paid if the pax isnt paying.
> 
> When you have drivers belittling pax, they clearly believe a tip is obligatory otherwise, the OP wouldnt be moaning.
> 
> 
> Not surprised You arent getting tipped, cant even act civil.
> 
> 
> Not surprised You arent getting tipped, cant even act civil.


 shut up you sound like a **** yourself.i am a nice person but do not tolerate rude people.



5spdturbo said:


> Just because someone looks "rich" doesn't mean they are "rich." That show they put on is an expensive production. Someone said it here on UP before....if [you] are really "rich" you ain't ubering....


not true plenty of rich i drive around in miami and drop them off in their expensive penthouses and villas



No Prisoners said:


> Cultural. Most Latin American and European countries countries not customary to give gratuities. The United States is the most generous country in the world.


not reallty


----------



## Nobo

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> shut up you sound like a @@@@ yourself.i am a nice person but do not tolerate rude people.


so after this I am Kind of in agreement with @steveK2016 about the tips .


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

5spdturbo said:


> True dat...I was just saying what we think about a pax's reality may not be their reality....


well this is my observation i treat all people the same and i do not even care if they are famous or rich. just be nice and tipping would be something decent for a wealthy person as they can afford it.


----------



## Nobo

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> not true plenty of rich i drive around in miami and drop them off in their expensive penthouses and villas


and On this Note the could be the Maid :O


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Nobo said:


> and On this Note the could be the Maid :O


 as i said previously some are the nannies of the children and this is obvious sometimes, they are the owners. it depends...


----------



## 5spdturbo

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> well this is my observation i treat all people the same and i do not even care if they are famous or rich. just be nice and tipping would be something decent for a wealthy person as they can afford it.


I hear ya loud and clear...trust me I'm like wtf when a supposed rich f doesnt tip....I figure they pay for x wives and expensive kids and can barely make ends meet...


----------



## Ubermcbc

Nobo said:


> I mean I'm not saying all the rich DON'T tip I had a lady once dropped her at her mansion from the Audi dealership and she went through the app twice so she could tip me 20 + dollars for a 5 + dollar ride because of the tip % cap .


I had once in taxi in 2013 when i pickup a lady from Love Field who came from Austin to do her hair on Forest / Preston area. No luggage. While she entered in my taxi, she hand me over $100 bill as a tip and told me where to go. I figured she is definitely going back to Love Field. She told me to come back few hours later. I gave her my number. Again on her pickup, before the trip started, she hand me over another $100 bill. She told me she spend $6k to her hairstylist for a 3 hour job. She was probably some politicians wife or a billionaire. I literally beg her to call me anytime she needs a ride in the dfw area. Lol. She never call me and I am sad.


----------



## Nobo

Ubermcbc said:


> I had once in taxi when i pickup a lady from Love Field who came from Austin to do her hair on Forest / Preston area. No luggage. While she entered in my taxi, she hand me over $100 bill as a tip and told me where to go. I figured she is definitely going back to Love Field. She told me to come back few hours later. I gave her my number. Again on her pickup, before the trip started, she hand me over another $100 bill. She told me she spend $6k to her hairstylist for s 3 hour job. She was probably some politicians wife or s billionaire. I literally beg her to call me anytime she needs a ride in the dfw area. Lol. She never call me and I am sad.


LOL NICE if you ever Quit or are feeling Unwell give her my Number


----------



## Jake Air

Also let's be honest. If you're wealthy, are you really going to take ride share instead of a car service? That should be our first red flag that we're dealing with tight wads who aren't going to tip.

Unless I can see the breakdown of my bill showing a tip has automatically been included in my total, I tip ALL service workers. And I'm far from wealthy. The bottom line is there's no excuse for people with money to stiff us. They're already getting a great deal on a ride and the service that comes with it.


----------



## RideshareUSA

BuberDriver said:


> Not gonna day any names. At least he chose LUX and not some millionaire POS riding in X who doesn't tip. Those people are the worst. Had a guy brag about always taking LUX rides to the airport but takes X from the airport to his house. Picked him up in X and of course he paid half of what LUX is and didn't tip me a single dollar. Dropped him off at a multimillion dollar south beach condo.


Wow! So glad I do not drive in South Florida! I feel for the drivers there.


----------



## steveK2016

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> shut up you sound like a @@@@ yourself.i am a nice person but do not tolerate rude people.
> 
> 
> not true plenty of rich i drive around in miami and drop them off in their expensive penthouses and villas
> 
> 
> not reallty





Nobo said:


> so after this I am Kind of in agreement with @steveK2016 about the tips .


Talk about the pot calling the kettle black. I said absolutely nothing rude to you yet you are acting rude and childish to me, while stating you are a nice person and hate rude people. The irony is going way over your head. I have a feeling youre in the class of Uber drivers called "unemployable." Good luck with your endeavors!


----------



## swathdiver

5spdturbo said:


> ...if [you] are really "rich" you ain't ubering





Jake Air said:


> Also let's be honest. If you're wealthy, are you really going to take ride share instead of a car service?


Uber is quick, convenient and something new for people to try. Having only been driving for about a week, I've taken a good number of wealthy people to and fro. Airport runs and trips from home to restaurant and back where they get liquored up and then can't drive seems to be quite common.


----------



## UfeelMe?

This reminds me of this one time I was doing both UberX and Eats (only did 99 Eats deliveries before quitting).

I delivered a meal to some dude in what must have been at least a $10 million mansion in the heart of Pacific Heights San Francisco, handed the meal over to a middle aged man, ZERO tip, gotta make those yaht payments I guess.

Next delivery was to a 20 something year old construction worker on his break, he tipped me $5 with a smile and a "thanks a lot man"

I almost didn't accept the tip, but I didn't want to insult him...and I'm an Uber driver.

WTF?


----------



## Wildgoose

UfeelMe? said:


> This reminds me of this one time I was doing both UberX and Eats (only did 99 Eats deliveries before quitting).
> 
> I delivered a meal to some dude in what must have been at least a $10 million mansion in the heart of Pacific Heights San Francisco, handed the meal over to a middle aged man, ZERO tip, gotta make those yaht payments I guess.
> 
> Next delivery was to a 20 something year old construction worker on his break, he tipped me $5 with a smile and a "thanks a lot man"
> 
> I almost didn't accept the tip, but I didn't want to insult him and I'm an Uber driver.
> 
> WTF?


Nice people are not normally rich (since they make money sincerely) while many of rich people are rude (they make their money in ruthless way, stepping on other people's sweat. stealing from nice people, like life insurance company.)


----------



## UfeelMe?

Wildgoose said:


> Nice people are not normally rich (since they make money sincerely) while many of rich people are rude (they make their money in ruthless way, stepping on other people's sweat. stealing from nice people, like life insurance company.)


Yeah, I know. It's just such f$%cking disgusting human behavior, from people who think they're so great or special. Deep down inside they're more poor than the mentally I'll and drug addicted homeless people on SF feecees infested streets.

I should say some, I've met some really cool and nice rich people too.


----------



## AveragePerson

Wildgoose said:


> Nice people are not normally rich (since they make money sincerely) while many of rich people are rude (they make their money in ruthless way, stepping on other people's sweat. stealing from nice people, like life insurance company.)


You have no idea what you are talking about. The richest people are also the ones that contribute the most to society, which is how they got rich in the first place.Look at how many jobs, taxes revenue, goods and services they provide -- that's more good than you'll contribute.


----------



## New Uber

Rich people stay Rich by not tipping and saving that money for cocaine


----------



## Ubermcbc

New Uber said:


> Rich people stay Rich by not tipping and saving that money for cocaine


I am going to start a new thread, " We are pissed". Lol


----------



## UfeelMe?

AveragePerson said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. The richest people are also the ones that contribute the most to society, which is how they got rich in the first place.Look at how many jobs, taxes revenue, goods and services they provide -- that's more good than you'll contribute.


I see your point too, but one could argue that some of those rich people wouldn't be where they are without the people beneath them working for him/her.

We can go back and forth on that matter but I think the truth lies somewhere in the middle.

Also, why so harsh with that last part? I notice a lot of people on here are so aggressive, always have to leave a snarky or insulting comment somewhere. Can't we have a civil conversation for once?

We ALL contribute in one way or another, small or big, rich or poor.


----------



## Wildgoose

AveragePerson said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. The richest people are also the ones that contribute the most to society, which is how they got rich in the first place.Look at how many jobs, taxes revenue, goods and services they provide -- that's more good than you'll contribute.


You are talking about 5% of the rich people who contributes to the society with great heart. The rest are getting rich because they make their money by overstepping other people.
Creating Jobs are just a cover to making themselves rich. Have you ever heard of one business owner who keeps running their business for the sake of their employees when business make no profit but no loss either. They just closed the business and jobless employees who helped them once to make big profit.
You might be so young or you might be a positive thinker. I respect that but reality is the one is tending to get rich when that one looks for money in a way where most of nice people don't want to go for.( For instance MLM company). Every one loves money but most people choose to make that money in sincere way.


----------



## swathdiver

Wildgoose said:


> You are talking about 5% of the rich people who contributes to the society with great heart. The rest are getting rich because they make their money by overstepping other people.
> Creating Jobs are just a cover to making themselves rich. Have you ever heard of one business owner who keeps running their business for the sake of their employees when business make no profit but no loss either. They just closed the business and jobless employees who helped them once to make big profit.
> You might be so young or you might be a positive thinker. I respect that but reality is the one is tending to get rich when that one looks for money in a way where most of nice people don't want to go for.( For instance MLM company). Every one loves money but most people choose to make that money in sincere way.


Depravity is found in all walks of life. Yes, I've known people who kept their businesses open for the sake of their employees and families.

How many folks here have ever gotten a job from a poor person? Class envy is destructive. A business owner needs employees to help run their enterprise. In what way is that a cover?


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


Well, assuming they are using Uber-X, I can't imagine why they would ever tip. If they won't use Uber Select, even though they can afford to, they definitely are cheapos. The best tippers I have met have been blue collar people, not millionaires. Tipping comes *not *from ability to tip, but from the generosity of one's heart, regardless of their income.


----------



## Bangbrosuberlyft.

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere
> All paxholes don't tip. Forget about tips, man. You occasionally get good tips. Tip is very rare in uberland. Tippers always tip, though.


----------



## jaxbeachrides

Rich people hate wages and hate labor costs. Its an obstacle to running a business. Having to pay minimum wages or tip wages is only a concern to them where required by law, otherwise they honestly don't care because money is more important to them than people.

And for this they will always be miserable. Money may bring financial security but it does not bring happyness for any sustained length of time.

Sometimes its good just to have the capacity to be grateful for what you do have, rather than be miserable because you have to screw everyone else over just because of greed.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Ubermcbc said:


> I had once in taxi in 2013 when i pickup a lady from Love Field who came from Austin to do her hair on Forest / Preston area. No luggage. While she entered in my taxi, she hand me over $100 bill as a tip and told me where to go. I figured she is definitely going back to Love Field. She told me to come back few hours later. I gave her my number. Again on her pickup, before the trip started, she hand me over another $100 bill. She told me she spend $6k to her hairstylist for a 3 hour job. She was probably some politicians wife or a billionaire. I literally beg her to call me anytime she needs a ride in the dfw area. Lol. She never call me and I am sad.


HAHAHA at least uber is not boring



jaxbeachrides said:


> Rich people hate wages and hate labor costs. Its an obstacle to running a business. Having to pay minimum wages or tip wages is only a concern to them where required by law, otherwise they honestly don't care because money is more important to them than people.
> 
> And for this they will always be miserable. Money may bring financial security but it does not bring happyness for any sustained length of time.
> 
> Sometimes its good just to have the capacity to be grateful for what you do have, rather than be miserable because you have to screw everyone else over just because of greed.


amazing reply



Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Well, assuming they are using Uber-X, I can't imagine why they would ever tip. If they won't use Uber Select, even though they can afford to, they definitely are cheapos. The best tippers I have met have been blue collar people, not millionaires. Tipping comes *not *from ability to tip, but from the generosity of one's heart, regardless of their income.


 hmm kinda agree



Ubermcbc said:


> I am going to start a new thread, " We are pissed". Lol


 good one. everyone should tip, to make up for the embarrassing low wages are pid after expenses driving for uber.



New Uber said:


> Rich people stay Rich by not tipping and saving that money for cocaine


hahah wtf true



AveragePerson said:


> You have no idea what you are talking about. The richest people are also the ones that contribute the most to society, which is how they got rich in the first place.Look at how many jobs, taxes revenue, goods and services they provide -- that's more good than you'll contribute.


that is not the point of the post clearly...



Wildgoose said:


> Nice people are not normally rich (since they make money sincerely) while many of rich people are rude (they make their money in ruthless way, stepping on other people's sweat. stealing from nice people, like life insurance company.)


agree 100%



Wildgoose said:


> Nice people are not normally rich (since they make money sincerely) while many of rich people are rude (they make their money in ruthless way, stepping on other people's sweat. stealing from nice people, like life insurance company.)


 Amazing story. it is hard to see the class divide in America and a bit insulting to see the super rich and super poor in one day. I have a great idea, to a documentary to show the world THE HUGE CLASS DIVIDE IN AMERICA. Any directors want to email me to make this documentary? In Miami, I will take a millionaire and poverty level worker in the same car in less than one hour. It will show how corrupt America is on a business and class level to the world. I lived in several countries but, the income gap is out of control now.



BuberDriver said:


> I swear it's the people with the least amount of money that understand our struggle who tip the most. Dropped a Latina girl in Overtown and got $2 tip. Drive NBA player to airport $0...both in a LUX car. Uber screwed us by not enforcing the tip and advertising "there's no need to tip its already factored into the price".


The tip is not factored in the price at all. What a joke!



Ubermcbc said:


> Or a homeless homie, lol.
> 
> 
> Word of advice, DON'T DO THAT. Or put a price tag on each individual items separately.


 hahahah funnyyy


----------



## Peter Vann

BuberDriver said:


> I swear it's the people with the least amount of money that understand our struggle who tip the most. Dropped a Latina girl in Overtown and got $2 tip. Drive NBA player to airport $0...both in a LUX car. Uber screwed us by not enforcing the tip and advertising "there's no need to tip its already factored into the price".


 I gave a ride to a WNBA player a while back and was disappointed when she did not tip me. Then I looked at how much she makes, and was surprised at how little WNBA players make. Still she had a very comfortable living for sure.


----------



## John M Santana

Tom Oldman said:


> Just having the honor of hacking those a$$ols in your car seems to them better than any tip. Disgusting.?
> Post automatically merged: Yesterday at 3:03 PM
> Correction: not hacking,
> Having them....


No, you were right with what you first wrote. Freudian slip, perhaps? You shall from here on out be re-christened "Robespierre." ?? :mask:  :roflmao:


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> shitty policy
> 
> 
> there is nothing wrong with water and mints it is the bad riders that put me off
> 
> 
> ya


water and mints cost you money create more garbage left in your car. Get you a return on the investment NOT SO MUCH....


----------



## BuberDriver

Peter Vann said:


> I gave a ride to a WNBA player a while back and was disappointed when she did not tip me. Then I looked at how much she makes, and was surprised at how little WNBA players make. Still she had a very comfortable living for sure.


This dude was in the league for over 12 years, won a championship, and his wife is a famous athlete as well (paid much more than any WNBA player and maybe even more than him). as other people have noted, a lot of the rich are cheap and that's how they stay rich. Some even grew up poor, got their money quick, and don't know the value of money or how to appropriately tip. I'm placing a sign in my car that reads "If you're reading this you're still alive....tips are appreciated"


----------



## Demon

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


Tipping has always been a bad idea. There's nothing in it for the pax and in other places tipping isn't a thing.



BuberDriver said:


> This dude was in the league for over 12 years, won a championship, and his wife is a famous athlete as well (paid much more than any WNBA player and maybe even more than him). as other people have noted, a lot of the rich are cheap and that's how they stay rich. Some even grew up poor, got their money quick, and don't know the value of money or how to appropriately tip. I'm placing a sign in my car that reads "If you're reading this you're still alive....tips are appreciated"


I've been saying this for years and it's still true, not tipping doesn't make someone cheap.


----------



## hrswartz

swathdiver said:


> Depravity is found in all walks of life. Yes, I've known people who kept their businesses open for the sake of their employees and families.
> 
> _How many folks here have ever gotten a job from a poor person? _ Class envy is destructive. A business owner needs employees to help run their enterprise. In what way is that a cover?


Not one friggin' soul... well said...


----------



## Peter Vann

BuberDriver said:


> This dude was in the league for over 12 years, won a championship, and his wife is a famous athlete as well (paid much more than any WNBA player and maybe even more than him). as other people have noted, a lot of the rich are cheap and that's how they stay rich. Some even grew up poor, got their money quick, and don't know the value of money or how to appropriately tip. I'm placing a sign in my car that reads "If you're reading this you're still alive....tips are appreciated"


I'm seriously considering putting a sign that says "tips? It's all about the georges baby".


----------



## UberAdrian

Because you don't become a millionaire by handing out free money.


----------



## tc49821

A lot of rich people don't tip,uber really convinced people tipping isn't necessary. With cabs most people tip .


----------



## oldfart

BuberDriver said:


> Not gonna day any names. At least he chose LUX and not some millionaire POS riding in X who doesn't tip. Those people are the worst. Had a guy brag about always taking LUX rides to the airport but takes X from the airport to his house. Picked him up in X and of course he paid half of what LUX is and didn't tip me a single dollar. Dropped him off at a multimillion dollar south beach condo.


He must know that there are a lot of lux drivers at the airport that accept X rides


----------



## JoeysMama

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


My experience has been that most wealthy people I pick up don't seem to tip. I wonder about this myself. Not all of them, one person tipped me $100.00 once, but that has been the only time so far that I received such a tip.


----------



## kevin92009

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


i never give candy, mints, chargers or anything. i only expect tips from airport customers and will help them load luggage, but otherwise i wont do anything for anyone else, the fares are too low and the pax too cheap, even though there are a small amount of other customers that do tip as well .


----------



## ZenUber

Water and candy means nothing to them. What do you get for the man who has everything? Maybe a good stock tip? Maybe a discreet hookup with a high price call girl? Or my personal favorite, some pure uncut Cocaine. 

Also Cuban cigars, and maybe a nice Prada for the lady.


----------



## KD_LA

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> *Explain to me why Millionaires do not tip in Miami, FL?*


The thing is, we see them as wealthy -- compared to us. They measure themselves against the Bill Gates and the Jeff Bozos of the world, so they see themselves as just struggling to make it and therefore they're poor in comparison -- they can't afford to tip! My heart breaks for them!


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

BuberDriver said:


> This dude was in the league for over 12 years, won a championship, and his wife is a famous athlete as well (paid much more than any WNBA player and maybe even more than him). as other people have noted, a lot of the rich are cheap and that's how they stay rich. Some even grew up poor, got their money quick, and don't know the value of money or how to appropriately tip. I'm placing a sign in my car that reads "If you're reading this you're still alive....tips are appreciated"


 so you live in miami the land of the cheap rich assholes..



Peter Vann said:


> I'm seriously considering putting a sign that says "tips? It's all about the georges baby".
> 
> View attachment 313503


 a gold fake dollar bill and tape it to the back of the seats and put tips are welcome, get your good karma! AHAHAHAH



JoeysMama said:


> My experience has been that most wealthy people I pick up don't seem to tip. I wonder about this myself. Not all of them, one person tipped me $100.00 once, but that has been the only time so far that I received such a tip.


 The most someone has ever tipped is 5 dollars. I think they only tip more in uber lux which is not taking new drivers. BSSSS



tc49821 said:


> A lot of rich people don't tip,uber really convinced people tipping isn't necessary. With cabs most people tip .


 BAD FOR THE DRIVER.....


----------



## Dice Man

Only a millionaire can answer this question.
So nobody will answer this question because millionaires don't read this forum.


----------



## oldfart

Wildgoose said:


> The most possible reason why your customers didn't tip is that they never looked back at their rider app after the ride. Most of them might have no cash in hands.
> I think you better ask straight to rate you in the app after their rides. Then they will see the option to tip you.


When I do that (ask folks to rate me) my tips increase.

I'm in Florida but not Miami.but their are really rich people here too. Sometimes I joke that there are no banks in Naples; they call them "wealth management" canters.

In my experience the really rich seldom use Uber. Certainly not Uber XL or X. They either have their own car and driver or they use one of the several black car services here

Having said that I do get passengers that obviously have real money. In my experience they are no different than anyone else. Some tip and some don't, And if you are nice to their kids, some tip really well.


----------



## swathdiver

jaxbeachrides said:


> Rich people hate wages and hate labor costs. Its an obstacle to running a business. Having to pay minimum wages or tip wages is only a concern to them where required by law, otherwise they honestly don't care because money is more important to them than people.
> 
> And for this they will always be miserable. Money may bring financial security but it does not bring happyness for any sustained length of time.
> 
> Sometimes its good just to have the capacity to be grateful for what you do have, rather than be miserable because you have to screw everyone else over just because of greed.


Is this what they teach in government schools today? There are three elements of truth though:

"For the love of money is the root of all evil: which while some coveted after, they have erred from the faith, and pierced themselves through with many sorrows."

"...Do violence to no man, neither accuse _any_ falsely; and be content with your wages."


----------



## got a p

this is how it's always been. used to deliver pizzas on and off for a few years two decades ago.

-the rich kid you drive 30 minutes to deliver to gives you nothing or coins.
-the blue collar guy you drive a couple minutes away to drop off to gives you a few bucks.

sadly years later nothing has changed. the rich still don't tip and the poor usually can't afford to.

the middle class takes care of their own.


----------



## Andocrates

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


In college I tended lawns of very expensive homes that surrounded a very exclusive golf course. You could spot sam walton by his beat up 10 year old silverado pickup.


----------



## mbd

What if some of these people have no money to tip... I dropped a teacher at a house that she bought 15 years ago, and it is worth over 400k. She was divorced, had no money to even buy coffee...picked her up from a dealership, and dealership paid for the ride. She wanted to do U/l in her problematic vehicle, and I discouraged her. 
Maybe 1/2 have disposable income, and the other half living paycheck to paycheck, with a big house.
If the tip is part of expense report, then they tip more.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP

They are smart...

Next time you pick up a millionaire..
See if your phone is nicer than theirs
Ask how often the eat out / not on an account vs u
Ask if they have an accountant or just read the form versus u
Difference in Mentality

Millionaire is nothing. About one in ten in any city
The other 9.... 1 jailbird, 2 and 3 drug or alchie, 4 5 6 buy too many toys 8 and 9 young. 10 is millionaire...and you?


----------



## Bevital

I have found in most cases liberals (rich or poor) do not tip and in most cases conservatives (rich or poor) do tip. (the operative word is "most") Please note I did not say "all".


----------



## Doowop

Taksomotor said:


> He is a just cheap and greedy, all the other reasons are just a cover up and justification for being cheap.


These are people of very poor character.


Jake Air said:


> Yea, I've been disgusted after dropping people off at huge homes in exclusive neighborhoods only to find out they didn't tip -- even after I lugged their large suitcases into my trunk and then yanked them out when we arrived at their estate. I think it's a combination of "let the help eat cake" mentality and the fact that it's not apparently customary for foreigners to tip. I notice European pax that I pick up almost never tip...same think with Asians and Latinos. Very aggravating to say the least.





AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.
> [/QUOTE





tc49821 said:


> A lot of rich people don't tip,uber really convinced people tipping isn't necessary. With cabs most people tip .


Can you really believe that grown up adults needed to read the "tipping not necessary" advice from Uber and think......Hey, what a great idea.These are simply cheap scum who possess extremely poor character and found an excuse to justify his/her lowbred upbringing.


----------



## AveragePerson

Doowop said:


> These are people of very poor character.
> 
> Can you really believe that grown up adults needed to read the "tipping not necessary" advice from Uber and think......Hey, what a great idea.These are simply cheap scum who possess extremely poor character and found an excuse to justify his/her lowbred upbringing.


the concept of "tipping not necessary" is indeed a great idea. Tipping should be prohibited, it detracts from the experience and is quite honestly not necessary. Your pay should be judged on base pay alone. If base pay is not enough for you, you can do something else more worth your time.

Not tipping you does not make one 'scum' or 'lowbred'. There is a wide variety of reasons why one might not tip but it boils down to tipping you is perceived as not the best use of the limited resource called money. And indeed, it often is not the best use of the resource unless that person obtains a tremendous emotional happiness by tipping you. Otherwise, it is literally money thrown away, after-all, you already compensated for your service. Whether your happy or not with said compensation is for another discussion.

Do you tip your doctors, teachers, or dentist for doing their job? If not, whats makes you more entitled to a tip? Is your job particularly hard, harder than firefighters who don't get tipped either? Or perhaps it is because Is it the low pay that entitles you to a tip? If so, what makes you more entitled to the tip than those cheap outsourced labors that gets paid even less than you but provides you affordable access to goods and services? Why are you more important and deserving of tip than those people?

Reality is often harsh, depressing, and hard-hitting but once you grasp it, you'll feel relived and enlightened.


----------



## Doowop

AveragePerson said:


> the concept of "tipping not necessary" is indeed a great idea. Tipping should be prohibited, it detracts from the experience and is quite honestly not necessary. Your pay should be judged on base pay alone. If base pay is not enough for you, you can do something else more worth your time.
> 
> Not tipping you does not make one 'scum' or 'lowbred'. There is a wide variety of reasons why one might not tip but it boils down to tipping you is perceived as not the best use of the limited resource called money. And indeed, it often is not the best use of the resource unless that person obtains a tremendous emotional happiness by tipping you. Otherwise, it is literally money thrown away, after-all, you already compensated for your service. Whether your happy or not with said compensation is for another discussion.
> 
> Do you tip your doctors, teachers, or dentist for doing their job? If not, whats makes you more entitled to a tip? Is your job particularly hard, harder than firefighters who don't get tipped either? Or perhaps it is because Is it the low pay that entitles you to a tip? If so, what makes you more entitled to the tip than those cheap outsourced labors that gets paid even less than you but provides you affordable access to goods and services? Why are you more important and deserving of tip than those people?
> 
> Reality is often harsh, depressing, and hard-hitting but once you grasp it, you'll feel relived and enlightened.


How profound and philosophical your last sentence was. Do you mind if all if us pontificate as well as you?


----------



## KD_LA

AveragePerson said:


> the concept of "tipping not necessary" is indeed a great idea. Tipping should be prohibited...


Feel free to refuse tips offered to you, and to announce your declaration on your driver profile.
The rest of us prefer to keep our tipping options open, thank you very much. Don't ruin it for us. -o:


----------



## Risesharelover

tohunt4me said:


> T
> They are rich because theyhold Each coin until it rusts !


That's how the rich get richer. Cheapskates.


----------



## Ubward

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


Seriously??? I can't believe this thread. For starters, riders are under NO OBLIGATION to tip. Secondly, if you're driving for the purpose of being tipped, you'll be sadly disappointed. I drive here in Houston and never do I get up in arms about tips. Fact is most riders DO NOT tip. Get over it. Besides, you're driving for fares, not tips. The sooner you recognize that, the better....or perhaps you need to find another line of work. Sheesh!


----------



## Andocrates

Without a doubt tipping was a huge blow to the drivers income. Because "A good driver can earn a hundred even $200 on a good night. That resulted in a 22% pay raise."

I am well traveled and tipping is an american thing.



KD_LA said:


> Feel free to refuse tips offered to you, and to announce your declaration on your driver profile.
> The rest of us prefer to keep our tipping options open, thank you very much. Don't ruin it for us. -o:


I do refuse $20 tips and like all Japanese find them insulting.


----------



## Doowop

Andocrates said:


> Without a doubt tipping was a huge blow to the drivers income. Because "A good driver can earn a hundred even $200 on a good night. That resulted in a 22% pay raise."
> 
> I am well traveled and tipping is an american thing.
> 
> 
> I do refuse $20 tips and like all Japanese find them insulting.


I find both Japanese tips and Japanese food most gratifying


----------



## 5231XDMA

not only does rich folks dont tip, they also like to leave less than 5 star reviews!


----------



## Doowop

5231XDMA said:


> not only does rich folks dont tip, they also like to leave less than 5 star reviews!


that's the only way they can elevate their own self-importance by putting other people down


----------



## Doowop

I_Like_Spam said:


> On the Uber website, when people sign up, Uber emphasizes their policy that passengers are never expected to tip. That was one of the big selling points when the app was launched.
> 
> A lot of people are under the impression, that accepting tips is considered improper with Uber, a violation of proper etiquette.
> 
> Rich people are usually pretty good at following etiquette and standards of behavior- that's one of the reasons so many became rich. The no-tipping rule has been ingrained in their subconscious.
> 
> In order to change this, Uber is really going to need to change their website so that people can see tipping is being encouraged. "A lot of people are under the impression, that accepting tips is considered improper with Uber, a violation of proper etiquette." REALLY? Where did you dream that one up? Uber gets 0% of the tip money, so there is nothing positive in this to them.
> 
> Once Uber gets mostly self-drivers on the road, I'm sure that tipping will start to be pushed.
> 
> 
> Usually the terminology that is used is that they "squeeze their nickels until the buffalo defecates". At least that's what my dad always said


----------



## got a p

KD_LA said:


> Feel free to refuse tips offered to you, and to announce your declaration on your driver profile.
> The rest of us prefer to keep our tipping options open, thank you very much. Don't ruin it for us. -o:


this guy is actually bernie sanders.

he was on tv advocating 70% tax for millionaires, which he is. so they asked him to voluntarily pay 70% tax rate and he just laughed. lead by example?...i guess not.

this dude will talk out the left side of his mouth about how bad it is to tip but talk out right side about how will gladly deposit the tips he himself receives.

pm me if you want to back your post up, i'll give you my paypal address so you can send me all those tips you don't "deserve".


----------



## Ylinks

Ubward said:


> Seriously??? I can't believe this thread. For starters, riders are under NO OBLIGATION to tip. Secondly, if you're driving for the purpose of being tipped, you'll be sadly disappointed. I drive here in Houston and never do I get up in arms about tips. Fact is most riders DO NOT tip. Get over it. Besides, you're driving for fares, not tips. The sooner you recognize that, the better....or perhaps you need to find another line of work. Sheesh!


"Besides, you're driving for fares, not tips."

Actually, that is not true. Many articles have been written about rideshare driver's poor pay ( Forbes, Business Insider, etc.). When they contact Uber for a response the first thing Uber's representative points out is that they added in-app tipping during their 180 Days of Change. When a rider leaves a tip they receive an email form Uber that states "Thanks for Tipping (Rider's Name)" in very large print. If a rider completes a trip that does not include a tip they receive an email asking them to rate and tip their driver. Uber is actively trying to move to the restaurant server model of compensation.


----------



## lukem5

my bro valet parked a rich guys vehicle, he said it was littered with fast food coupins, like 50 cents off, buy one get one shit like that.

this guy had a $500k car, a $40 million jet, and still saved on fast food....

Also you're gonna love this....

I once got an uber X request at a private hangar, a large private jet just landed. I picked the guy up who owned and/or chartered the jet with his 4 buddies. He called an X instead of an XL (they sift through the vehicles, cancelling other drivers with small cars till they get a van) to try and cheat me and save some money.

I told him he needed to call an xl, which i forced him to do, he complained how it was 2x the price for just one more person. I'm thinking, dude, you flew a ****ing jet here, using probably $50,000 in fuel, and you wanna save $20 on your uber?


----------



## }{APJIu

In yellow cab everyone tips at least 15%. In New York.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Ubward said:


> Seriously??? I can't believe this thread. For starters, riders are under NO OBLIGATION to tip. Secondly, if you're driving for the purpose of being tipped, you'll be sadly disappointed. I drive here in Houston and never do I get up in arms about tips. Fact is most riders DO NOT tip. Get over it. Besides, you're driving for fares, not tips. The sooner you recognize that, the better....or perhaps you need to find another line of work. Sheesh!


 Sorry NO! You are in the service customer service business and good customers should tip if they liked your service! Same in a restaurant or any other service!



lukem5 said:


> my bro valet parked a rich guys vehicle, he said it was littered with fast food coupins, like 50 cents off, buy one get one shit like that.
> 
> this guy had a $500k car, a $40 million jet, and still saved on fast food....
> 
> Also you're gonna love this....
> 
> I once got an uber X request at a private hangar, a large private jet just landed. I picked the guy up who owned and/or chartered the jet with his 4 buddies. He called an X instead of an XL (they sift through the vehicles, cancelling other drivers with small cars till they get a van) to try and cheat me and save some money.
> 
> I told him he needed to call an xl, which i forced him to do, he complained how it was 2x the price for just one more person. I'm thinking, dude, you flew a @@@@ing jet here, using probably $50,000 in fuel, and you wanna save $20 on your uber?


 wow rich people are cheap



lukem5 said:


> my bro valet parked a rich guys vehicle, he said it was littered with fast food coupins, like 50 cents off, buy one get one shit like that.
> 
> this guy had a $500k car, a $40 million jet, and still saved on fast food....
> 
> Also you're gonna love this....
> 
> I once got an uber X request at a private hangar, a large private jet just landed. I picked the guy up who owned and/or chartered the jet with his 4 buddies. He called an X instead of an XL (they sift through the vehicles, cancelling other drivers with small cars till they get a van) to try and cheat me and save some money.
> 
> I told him he needed to call an xl, which i forced him to do, he complained how it was 2x the price for just one more person. I'm thinking, dude, you flew a @@@@ing jet here, using probably $50,000 in fuel, and you wanna save $20 on your uber?


 wow rich people are cheap



Doowop said:


> that's the only way they can elevate their own self-importance by putting other people down


 agree



IthurstwhenIP said:


> They are smart...
> 
> Next time you pick up a millionaire..
> See if your phone is nicer than theirs
> Ask how often the eat out / not on an account vs u
> Ask if they have an accountant or just read the form versus u
> Difference in Mentality
> 
> Millionaire is nothing. About one in ten in any city
> The other 9.... 1 jailbird, 2 and 3 drug or alchie, 4 5 6 buy too many toys 8 and 9 young. 10 is millionaire...and you?


 god



Ubermcbc said:


> Typically millionaires don't tip or if they do, it's only a buck. It's not just a FL issue. Probably that's why they are millionaire. Lol. I have experience in the dallas most expensive area of highland park for almost 5 years. Normally people tip who are in the service industry by themselves.


 thanks



oldfart said:


> When I do that (ask folks to rate me) my tips increase.
> 
> I'm in Florida but not Miami.but their are really rich people here too. Sometimes I joke that there are no banks in Naples; they call them "wealth management" canters.
> 
> In my experience the really rich seldom use Uber. Certainly not Uber XL or X. They either have their own car and driver or they use one of the several black car services here
> 
> Having said that I do get passengers that obviously have real money. In my experience they are no different than anyone else. Some tip and some don't, And if you are nice to their kids, some tip really well.


 rich people in miami use uber all the time since there is not good parking here. whatever



Doowop said:


> These are people of very poor character.
> 
> Can you really believe that grown up adults needed to read the "tipping not necessary" advice from Uber and think......Hey, what a great idea.These are simply cheap scum who possess extremely poor character and found an excuse to justify his/her lowbred upbringing.


 i agree


----------



## johnsmith232

Taksomotor said:


> They are just too embarrassed to pay a little so they don't pay at all, to avoid feeling bad...


yes bro its true its very bad .


----------



## Ssgcraig

Stop expecting tips, you're disgusted? Who said people need to tip? The only people that should be tipped are people that make less than minimum wage, ie wait staff. Everyone else does not need to be tipped. When I get a tip, I am greatful for it. Being disgusted because you expect something above what you are already being paid is offensive.


----------



## Doowop

tc49821 said:


> A lot of rich people don't tip,uber really convinced people tipping isn't necessary. With cabs most people tip .


Uber didn't convince anybody of anything.. Uber simply gave cheapskates an excuse to not feel guilty while not demonstrating appreciation for a job well done.


----------



## Ssgcraig

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> Sorry NO! You are in the service customer service business and good customers should tip if they liked your service! Same in a restaurant or any other service!


Wrong, restaurant wait staff do not make minimum wage, the public pays most of a wait staffs salary. Stop expecting tips.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

Ssgcraig said:


> Stop expecting tips, you're disgusted? Who said people need to tip? The only people that should be tipped are people that make less than minimum wage, ie wait staff. Everyone else does not need to be tipped. When I get a tip, I am greatful for it. Being disgusted because you expect something above what you are already being paid is offensive.


 drivers do get less than min wage after expenses!!! hello hahahaha


----------



## Ssgcraig

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> drivers do get less than min wage after expenses!!! hello hahahaha


Not in my market, not even close. Don't forget the $.55 you claim on your taxes for every mile.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa

Often people who tip well are people who earlier in their life were in a position where they counted on tips so they know how we feel. Rich people that never worked in a job where tips mattered don't know how it feels. Of course they always tip big at bars and restaurants and valet.

I had a guy today Who was obviously a big shot making big deals. He's talking on his phone to other connected people during the ride. He's telling how He spent a quarter of a million dollars on lawyers during divorce and his settlement was 5.5 million. Think I got a tip?


----------



## Rosalita

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


Then it must be cultural thing as others are fond of saying. What else, other than an entitlement mentality, explains it? I find bartenders and waitresses and waiters often do not tip, either. The older the female waitress, the more likely she is to tip. She gets it. The younger ones? Not so much.


----------



## Ssgcraig

I think we have enabled a monster in America. We are tipping everyone now. When I go to a sub shop, order a sub to go, give my credit card and then get the receipt to sign, they have added a line to tip. Seriously? You have not done anything worthy of a tip, you are being paid at least minimum wage. Annoying. Unless you are wait staff, stop expecting tips. Are they nice? Absolutely.


----------



## dens

Someone explain me why millionaires use cheap ass U\L service. 
Most of them spend $200-$400 on meal daily without thinking twice..


----------



## FLKeys

dens said:


> Someone explain me why millionaires use cheap ass U\L service.
> Most of them spend $200-$400 on meal daily without thinking twice..


Around my area it is simple, they do not want a DUI.


----------



## dens

FLKeys said:


> Around my area it is simple, they do not want a DUI.


Then they can easily afford personal driver or at least higher tier ridesharing services other than UberX. I won't be surprised if some of them request pool rides.


----------



## Ssgcraig

dens said:


> Then they can easily afford personal driver or at least higher tier ridesharing services other than UberX. I won't be surprised if some of them request pool rides.


Just to play devils advocate, have you seen what you get when you order black/lux? Some are crappy, so why spend the extra money? But this thread is about tipping, just do not expect a tip.


----------



## steveK2016

Ssgcraig said:


> I think we have enabled a monster in America. We are tipping everyone now. When I go to a sub shop, order a sub to go, give my credit card and then get the receipt to sign, they have added a line to tip. Seriously? You have not done anything worthy of a tip, you are being paid at least minimum wage. Annoying. Unless you are wait staff, stop expecting tips. Are they nice? Absolutely.


The automatic car wash I go to put up a little stand at the entrance with a tip jar. Literally all they do is wave you in, tell you to turn a little to the left or right, then when to stop so the grabber can hook you wheel. Oh if you pay the top tier wash, they spend 10 seconds spraying your windshield and bumper with bug prep. Tip please!


----------



## Ssgcraig

steveK2016 said:


> The automatic car wash I go to put up a little stand at the entrance with a tip jar. Literally all they do is wave you in, tell you to turn a little to the left or right, then when to stop so the grabber can hook you wheel. Oh if you pay the top tier wash, they spend 10 seconds spraying your windshield and bumper with bug prep. Tip please!


LOL, here where I live, you have to go through a gate where you pay. No more kids collecting cash, they must have skimmed millions over the years. Now it's all done by a computer, kid just waves you in. Company got tired of these kids taking thier money.


----------



## wb6vpm

This thread is hilarious! Why should anyone EXPECT a tip from anyone? You got paid for doing the work, and as far as the PAX is concerned, you got paid well enough for the trip, because you were willing to do it! There was no gun at your head telling you to take the PAX where s/he wanted to go for X amount of money, you accepted the ride knowing the pay scale.


----------



## reg barclay

AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER said:


> I want to know why MOST wealthy people do not tip. Mostly from Latin American background? I have dropped off many wealthy people in huge mansions in Miami and provided good service and over 80 percent DO NOT TIP?? Can someone explain this disgusting behavior? I provide water, candy, a phone charger and drive very well in one of the worst and most dangerous places to drive in Miami and South Florida. This job is disgusting me to the point of leaving the country and trying this somewhere else.


In my experience wealthy people are not good tippers regardless of ethnicity/background.


----------



## AMERICAN/EUROUBERDRIVER

dens said:


> Someone explain me why millionaires use cheap ass U\L service.
> Most of them spend $200-$400 on meal daily without thinking twice..


 true they dont want a dui and NO ONE DOES!



Doowop said:


> Uber didn't convince anybody of anything.. Uber simply gave cheapskates an excuse to not feel guilty while not demonstrating appreciation for a job well done.


 Exactly



LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Often people who tip well are people who earlier in their life were in a position where they counted on tips so they know how we feel. Rich people that never worked in a job where tips mattered don't know how it feels. Of course they always tip big at bars and restaurants and valet.
> 
> I had a guy today Who was obviously a big shot making big deals. He's talking on his phone to other connected people during the ride. He's telling how He spent a quarter of a million dollars on lawyers during divorce and his settlement was 5.5 million. Think I got a tip?


 what a ****. i would of told him get out of the car prick


----------

